# Why can't I come up with a design for a logo....



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 16, 2010)

So Maybe my lack of design skills but I cant come up with a logo for the life of me. Basically I need a logo for "Wales Imaging" for a couple of websites for linking back to MY website. I am willing to paypal some money to any of you guys that can come up with something for me...or atleast give me some ideas. 

I basically need something simple, not crazy colorful or sparkly. I mostly shoot for bands like live shows and promos for them...Also portraits as well. 

I know im probably going to get flamed for this but I figured I would try here before I go to a graphic artist to create something for me for some major bucks where I dont bring in those major bucks...just a low income small band photographer to make some extra cash for my expensive taste.

If you are interested in helping me, please email me at wales.imaging@gmail.com


----------



## flightless_beaker (Dec 16, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> So Maybe my lack of design skills but I cant come up with a logo for the life of me. Basically I need a logo for "Wales Imaging" for a couple of websites for linking back to MY website. I am willing to paypal some money to any of you guys that can come up with something for me...or atleast give me some ideas.
> 
> I basically need something simple, not crazy colorful or sparkly. I mostly shoot for bands like live shows and promos for them...Also portraits as well.
> 
> ...



You sound like me, lol. I shoot bands and portraits with low income. I had trouble designing a logo and business card myself. I ended up going to a graphic artist I was related to. Do you have a friend who is an artist that can help you out? That would, IMO, be the easiest most cost effective solution. Also, your logo should be something that defines your business. I chose a bird with a large beak because I'm known as Beaker and that's the name of my business. Its one thing to come up with a logo but it should represent something too.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah I have a couple of friends that are decent at it....I just need to get ideas from an outside source to get things flowing. Ive gone to those people too and not much help, some just dont take it serious enough.


----------



## KmH (Dec 16, 2010)

A logo needs to be simple, and it needs to resonate and be readily recognizable by your clientel and target market, not you.

Graphic designers post threads about photographers designing logos, like photographers post threads about graphic designers photographing weddings.


----------



## LokiZ (Dec 16, 2010)

Just a quick vision that first came to mind when I first read your thread.  Take from it what you will.  If it helps spark any ideas at all for you then it's done some good.  Again it a very rough concept that would need to worked on and the time spent on the elements was very minimal.

Elements contained: Guitars and mic for the band side.  Aperture for the photography side.  (I know it's a little cliche but it's also a very simple shape as well.)  The shape of the two guitars and mic form a "W" and the mic alone forms an "I" for Wales Imaging.  Just a rough vision and one of many possibilities.  If you need any of the files for the element I will hold on to them for a while but I would imagine you or who you get to work for you could easily create them only better given more time.

Cheers!


----------



## flightless_beaker (Dec 16, 2010)

KmH said:


> A logo needs to be simple, and it needs to resonate and be readily recognizable by your clientel and target market, not you.
> 
> Graphic designers post threads about photographers designing logos, like photographers post threads about graphic designers photographing weddings.



Which is why we're photographers and not graphic artists


----------



## LokiZ (Dec 17, 2010)

KmH said:


> A logo needs to be simple, and it needs to resonate and be readily recognizable by your clientel and target market, not you.



Actually if you cannot recognize your own logo that may also be a problem.  All kidding aside though, the point of someone unfamiliar with the company linking the logo, and simple message it conveys to said company is very truely the goal.

However we poke fun at amateur persons who pick a symbol that seemingly has nothing to do with what they market or maybe link more to their name then their product.  Sometimes this is because they did not have it designed by someone in graphic design other times there are other reasons.  Quite frankly the Nike swoosh has very little to do with what they sell in my opinion and it still works as it is easily to committed to memory.  That is one of a good number branded logos that just goes to show you it can go both ways.

I do agree though that in the beginning when you are just starting out it pays to have logo modeled after Kieth's comments and points to ponder. 



KmH said:


> Graphic designers post threads about photographers designing logos, like photographers post threads about graphic designers photographing weddings.



Hmm... Graphic designers post threads about any non graphic designer who designs logos.   I still hold higher regards for the photographers as they do give credit where credit is due.  I see much more positive feedback from photographers then I have seen from the graphic design scene.  Even if it's along the lines of "That is OK  for your first time, but keep practicing and you might want to..."


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 17, 2010)

Im really not looking for a symbol...more of a clean logo with clean lines and good font. Minimal color is a must, more gray scale like blacks etc.


----------



## Tensai (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll make u one for 50$ 
thats my stuff : Hammadi Abdou: Graphic Designer | Logos


----------



## orljustin (Dec 19, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> Im really not looking for a symbol...more of a clean logo with clean lines and good font. Minimal color is a must, more gray scale like blacks etc.



So, you're looking for something for free, that will help you not have to do work for free?


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 19, 2010)

Um I think so if I can understand that correctly. I need a simple text based logo with some flair I guess.


----------



## RalphP13 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> Um I think so if I can understand that correctly. I need a simple text based logo with some flair I guess.


 

My Try. This work?


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 19, 2010)

See it's simple which I love. My only thing is it's a little too bold for me. I do appreciate your submission very much.


----------



## RalphP13 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> See it's simple which I love. My only thing is it's a little too bold for me. I do appreciate your submission very much.


 

No problem. Maybe it'll help get your creative juices going. Good Luck.


Ralph


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 19, 2010)

This is one i've been tossing around. I just dont know how to make it look more 3 dimensional, as if they were layered over eachother. maybe one peeled up in the corner or something..

input anyone?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 19, 2010)

I would try to keep it as simple as possible.

On the one you posted just above, I would maybe move 'photography' down a little so it isn't overlapping the letters of 'imaging'...


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 19, 2010)

Is that not simple? I'm just throwing ideas around. I have a couple more I'll post too


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I liked about it - I just meant that I wouldn't worry about trying to make it more 3D or anything.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 19, 2010)

Hmm good feedback. Thanks


----------



## K8-90 (Dec 19, 2010)

KmH said:


> Graphic designers post threads about photographers designing logos, like photographers post threads about graphic designers photographing weddings.



Hire a graphic designer


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 19, 2010)

well like ive said before I wont be shelling out hundreds of dollars at this time for a logo when a website isnt even established yet either.... I just need it for a couple of things like a blog and some websites referring to my page as well.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 19, 2010)

Heres another one I kind of threw together....not sure about the font though.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 20, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> Heres another one I kind of threw together....not sure about the font though.



No on the font.  /:


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 20, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> Heres another one I kind of threw together....not sure about the font though.



PLEASE....don't use an aperture/blade graphic. :thumbdown:


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 20, 2010)

And this is why i suck.


----------



## K8-90 (Dec 20, 2010)

^ What she said. Or stick to a very simple design. Basic font, B&W, typed in a straight line. I think this is a better option than making a logo that looks unprofessional.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 20, 2010)

I did contact him. I guess I should edit my posting....

I basically wanted some ideas to be thrown out possibly with basic examples and if it was helpfull I would pay a little bit of money. I know $50 is a good deal, but maybe im being too picky.


----------



## waynegz1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I was in the same boat as you, it took me a while but I came up with something that I like, and it has gotten some recognition by prospective clients.

Mine is really simple, I just made a box (colored it gray), placed a W (in white) on the lower right hand side, and then typed in the company name underneath the box (in black). Check out my website or flickr, and you'll see it. I can't upload it on her, bc I am not at home.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow that's excellent. I like it a lot.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 20, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> I did contact him. I guess I should edit my posting....
> 
> I basically wanted some ideas to be thrown out possibly with basic examples and if it was helpfull I would pay a little bit of money. I know $50 is a good deal, but maybe im being too picky.



Send me $1,000 and I'll do it for you. Five choices.

$50 may be a good deal and maybe it is a waste of money. All depends on how creative this person is and how much they know about printing. I've seen great designs that couldn't be printed at less than totally outrageous prices. Which, I guess, means it wasn't such a hot design.

You could get lucky and find a new designer who is hungry but, as is most often the case, you get what you pay for.

Your design sucks. Don't mean to be mean but what you are saying you want and the way it looks are so far apart that it isn't even funny.

I'll just give you one reason: Aren't imaging and photography kind of redundant?

Get a pro.


----------



## waynegz1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> Wow that's excellent. I like it a lot.


 
It's just something that I did in a matter of minutes, once I got down what I wanted.  I was kinda inspired by the "W" from W hotels, so I went from there and that was what I came up with.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 20, 2010)

You're not being mean. I get it. It does suck. You're sayin it's redundant because of imaging is more of the graphic design aspect? Or what?


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 20, 2010)

plus cloudwalker you have helped me out in the past and I do appreciate the honesty.

I've gone back to basics....

how bout this one? inspired by waynegz1...







I feel I need a color though because its going to be on websites with black pages....maybe just a frame in white around it? or black?


----------



## wuint (Dec 21, 2010)

Just let the guy who offered to make you one for $50 do it. That's very reasonable and looking at his/her work they aren't a hack and I think you would get more than you moneys worth. You'll get something professional looking. Right now you are basically asking for spec work which designers don't like which is why you probably won't get a lot of useful help. A logo is worth investing in. 

If you are still set on making it your self my advice would be to go with a sans serif type face. That will get you more along the lines of clean with clean lines that you wanted.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 21, 2010)

wuint said:


> Just let the guy who offered to make you one for $50 do it. That's very reasonable and looking at his/her work they aren't a hack and I think you would get more than you moneys worth. You'll get something professional looking. Right now you are basically asking for spec work which designers don't like which is why you probably won't get a lot of useful help. A logo is worth investing in.
> 
> If you are still set on making it your self my advice would be to go with a sans serif type face. That will get you more along the lines of clean with clean lines that you wanted.




Serif fonts is what I've heard is used most. But what about colors?


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 21, 2010)

How about this one?


Wales Imaging


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 21, 2010)

thats basically what im working with at this moment...I just need a small detail with it other than just font. Or am I just over thinking it?


----------



## wuint (Dec 21, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> wuint said:
> 
> 
> > Just let the guy who offered to make you one for $50 do it. That's very reasonable and looking at his/her work they aren't a hack and I think you would get more than you moneys worth. You'll get something professional looking. Right now you are basically asking for spec work which designers don't like which is why you probably won't get a lot of useful help. A logo is worth investing in.
> ...



Who cares what is used most. Use what gives you the look you want to portray and what you like. You seem to be liking sans serif so go with it. You don't want to use what is used most anyways, stand out.

Just use a light gray when you have it against black and a darker gray when it will be used against white.






Something clean and simple like this is really all you need in my opinion.


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 21, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> Serif fonts is what I've heard is used most. *But what about colors?*



There is a whole science on just color!


----------



## LokiZ (Dec 21, 2010)

I still can't say I am a fan of stand alone wordmark style logos, especially when they are of the variety created by taking a commonly available TTF adorned with commonly used formatting such as bold-type, italicizing, underlining, or inverted (highlighting) with not so much as even a change in the texts kerning.

Here is a fairly simple letterform mark.  When small it is simple enough to make out the W and I from Wales Imaging in reduced resolution.  When larger it is thick enough to take on textures to further emphasize what it is you do in your business. (photograph rock stars and their bands)  The text below can easily be left or removed as needed.


----------



## eric-holmes (Dec 21, 2010)

wuint said:


> Ub3rdoRK said:
> 
> 
> > wuint said:
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Jeatley (Dec 22, 2010)

Just for the hell of it!


----------



## Jeatley (Dec 22, 2010)

Not like I dont have real work to do but I am having fun!


----------



## theweddingcinema (Dec 22, 2010)

You can create a design out of a logo, only thing it expects is creative mindset.


----------



## Jeatley (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok I am not so excited any more!  LOL Time to go back to my work!  Oh By the way, it took me 6 months to get my logo!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 23, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> You're not being mean. I get it. It does suck. You're sayin it's redundant because of imaging is more of the graphic design aspect? Or what?



Because a lot of photogs use Image, Images, or Imaging to get rid of the word photography so, having both is way too much.




LokiZ said:


>



Now, this is what I had in mind. Different variations on this idea but I would not cut the W because, then, it may not be so obvious to some people that it is a W. Make the I (with a dot) part of the W. There are hundreds of ways of doing that and you will need to figure out which is the one you want.

But it would make a very simple, clean design and that is the main thing. Most designs are not simple and clean and, they suck.

Last but not least, make sure you do not make your design in PS. It needs to be in Illustrator.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Dec 23, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Last but not least, make sure you do not make your design in PS. It needs to be in Illustrator.



Unless you're like me, and major in PS and suck in Illustrator.  Then you design it in PS, and have somebody else redraw it in Illustrator.  Of course our company has lots of graphics artists, so that's easy for me to say.

And they laugh at you...and say "wth didn't you use illustrator for?"...


----------



## Jeatley (Dec 25, 2010)

I never use illustrator unless I know I am going to use the logo or image design.  For proofs or examples I almost always use PS


----------



## Bynx (Dec 25, 2010)

For proofs or examples you use PS. But you do create the logos in Illustrator dont you? If not could you explain why? PS logos are only good at the size they are created or smaller. Illustrator logos can be any size you want without any loss of detail. After creating the logo in Illustrator you can put it through PS to create a bitmap image so its not worthwhile to copy.


----------



## KmH (Dec 26, 2010)

It's best to create a logo using vector graphics rather then raster graphics.

Illustrator® is a vector graphics application (paths) and Photoshop® is a raster graphics application (pixels).

There are other vector graphics applications. An open source one is Inkscape.

Vector graphics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Raster graphics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 3, 2011)

That is what I do!  All Proofs are in PS.  The final is the one I use Illustrator for


----------

